# Senju vs Uchiha vs Uzumaki



## ARGUS (Feb 18, 2014)

*
TEAM UZUMAKI: BSM Naruto & Healthy Alive Nagato
TEAM SENJU: Hashirama & Tobirama (with 2 fodder edos)
TEAM UCHIHA: EMS Madara & EMS Sasuke
*

Starting Distance: 100m
Location: Destroyed Konoha 
Intel: Manga 
Intent: To Kill
Mindset: IC 
Restrictions: Character Wank 

BATTLE 1: SENJU vs UCHIHA 
BATTLE 2: SENJU vs UZUMAKI 
BATTLE 3: UZUMAKI vs UCHIHA 
BATTLE 4: 3 WAY BATTLE between EVERYONE

Who wins each battle?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 18, 2014)

Does Madara get the Kyūbi?


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 18, 2014)

Madara needs Kurama to fight Hashirama on equal terms. Hiraishin allows Tobirama to evade Susano/Mikuton nukefest and launch surprise attacks at the right moment. Two brothers should have superior teamwork than two Uchihas that never fought together so there is that advantage too. Going with Senju Bros vs Uchihas.

Healthy Nagato with KN shroud in my opinion would be stronger than both EMS Sasuke(at least featwise) and Tobirama. Not sure about BSM Naruto vs EMS Madara outcome but KN Nagato's support after killing Sauce should be enough to edge the win for the Uzumakis.

Really not sure about Uzumakis vs Senju. KN Nagato is comfortably above Tobirama but it would still be a long battle due to Hiraishin. While Hashirama looked more impressive than BSM Naruto while also having perfect abilities to battle him.

Imo Senjus ~/> Uzumakis > Uchihas here


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 18, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Does Madara get the Kyūbi?



no he doesnt,,,


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 18, 2014)

alex payne said:


> Madara needs Kurama to fight Hashirama on equal terms. Hiraishin allows Tobirama to evade Susano/Mikuton nukefest and launch surprise attacks at the right moment. Two brothers should have superior teamwork than two Uchihas that never fought together so there is that advantage too. Going with Senju Bros vs Uchihas.



How about i add Alive Itachi in the uchiha team since they seem to be outmatched by the senju & uzumakis here????



> Healthy Nagato with KN shroud in my opinion would be stronger than both EMS Sasuke(at least featwise) and Tobirama. Not sure about BSM Naruto vs EMS Madara outcome but KN Nagato's support after killing Sauce should be enough to edge the win for the Uzumakis.



is this in reference to Uzumaki vs Uchiha or the 3 way battle


----------



## PakTigers (Feb 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Kifflom!! said:


> *
> TEAM UZUMAKI: BSM Naruto & Healthy Alive Nagato
> TEAM SENJU: Hashirama & Tobirama (with 2 fodder edos)
> TEAM UCHIHA: EMS Madara & EMS Sasuke
> ...







*Eh??* I can't decide whether its Uchiha or Uzumaki ??


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 18, 2014)

Uchiha is the first to fall, Sasuke get stomped while Madara get raped by either Senju or Uzumaki.

Tobirama can't keep up with these beasts, he falls. Naruto and Nagato better go all out, use CST, CT, multiple bijudama, and massive bijuudama against Hashi, team Uzumaki can takes this with high diff.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 18, 2014)

For me, Uchiha are the weakest out of this group. 

EMS Madara can't fight Hashirama on equal terms without the use of Kurama and while EMS Sasuke is stronger than Tobirama, he can't fight Hashirama as well without losing. 

On the other hand, BSM Naruto has a special ability the other teams lack and that is to transfer a good portion of his chakra to his partner, in this case, Nagato. Now, if Nagato was able to temporaly restrain both KM Naruto and Bee with his fake Rinnegan and while being controlled by Kabuto, imagine what he can do given his "original" eyes and the Kyuubi's chakra.

That's some destructive force right there.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 18, 2014)

Kifflom!! said:


> BATTLE 1: SENJU vs UCHIHA
> BATTLE 2: SENJU vs UZUMAKI
> BATTLE 3: UZUMAKI vs UCHIHA
> BATTLE 4: 3 WAY BATTLE between EVERYONE
> ...



1- It can go either way. Depending on how Sasuke will play his cards.  

2- the Uzumaki wins. BSM Naruto is stronger than Hashirama, and Nagato is much stronger than Tobirama. Now, Naruto can even make Nagato much stronger via his chakra. A CT should be able to end this pretty easily. 

3- The Uzumaki wins as well. More or less the same as #2. 

4- Too complected to think about it.


----------



## Enki (Feb 18, 2014)

1#: Senju. EMS Madara is weaker than SM Hashi, especially without Kyuubi. Tobirama could stall Sasuke for some minutes while Hashi solos Madara. Then it's rape. Senju wins this. Anyway, Team Senju bros can team up and defeat both the Uchihas, with teleporting wood constructs.

2#: Naruto is in the same tier of SM Hashi, a bit weaker imo, but they are close. Nagato will stomp Tobirama while BSM Naruto stalemates with Hashirama. Uzumaki wins this.

3#: BSM Naruto is stronger than Sasuke. Nagato could stall Madara for a bit with a KN1 cloak. Uzumaki wins this.

4#: Too many possibilities.


----------



## Super Chief (Feb 18, 2014)

There really is no basis for the Uzumaki being that powerful in comparison to the Uchiha and Senju, so I'm going to have go with Uchiha now. Kishimoto hasn't really sold me yet on Hashirama bossing Madara ever. The fact it happened doesn't mean I have to buy that's how it would be without the author's intent.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 18, 2014)

How is naruto team uzumaki when he hasnt displayed any uzumaki jutsu yet lol


----------



## Joakim3 (Feb 18, 2014)

*BATTLE 1: SENJU vs UCHIHA* 

SM Hashirama can comfortably solo EMS Sasuke & Madara if the latter lacks Kurama. Once Shinsuusenju comes out it's auto GG and they are erased from the planet. Adding Tobirama with _Hirashin_ hax is just a further nail in the coffin

*BATTLE 2: SENJU vs UZUMAKI*

This battle can go either way honestly.

Tobirama while good, is going to get hell stomped by a prime living Nagato with his real Rinnegan.... being RM chakra boosted as if he needed it. Tobirama ends up the same way he did against RinneMadara

BSM Naruto while capable of holding off Hashirama is going to loose as Hashi's entire arsenal is literally anti Jin built. If Naruto stays in BSM he's just asking to get _Senpō: Myōjinmon_ dropped on his face to prevent the inevitable _Bijudama_ nuking and then gets promptly steamrolled via _Mokuton Hijutsu: Jukai Kōtan_ and Shinsuusenju

It really all depends on how fast Nagato can clean house with Tobirama, as he will be needed to take down Hashirama. He provides enough firepower and hax that he can give Naruto an opening to super nuke Hashirama and SS off the planet with a _Super Bijudama_ to clinch a win

That or try to prep _Maga: Gamarinsho_ for a clinch win or dump as much chakra as possible to Nagato and have him make 200km wide CT 

*BATTLE 3: UZUMAKI vs UCHIHA *

Madara & Sasuke die plain and simple. While it's not a stomp like scenario 1, they have nothing that can save them from a _Super Bijudama_ which BSM Naruto can get off since Madara has to _stabilize_ his PS (which is the only thing that even matters during this fight). Sasuke alone gets his shit kicked.. hard... by a RM Nagato and gets the honor of being foundation fluid for CT or a puddle of goo via a 30km wide CST

*BATTLE 4: 3 WAY BATTLE between EVERYONE*

Without Kurama team Uchiha are comfortably the weakest in the lot. While obviously strong in their own right, SM Hashirama could solo them both, with Tobirama being that much more of a pain in their asses thanks to Hirashin hax.
Now you have BSM Naruto who bar Hashirama is comfortably the strongest one and give him a healthy living Nagato who unlike every other person.. can be _boosted_, and you see where this is going

Between SM/RM Clones, spam-able _Senpo: COFRS_, _Senpo: Renzuki Bijudama_, _Senpo: Super Bijudama_, and _RM powered_, _Laser Explosion_, CT and CST's team Uzumaki have such a firepower advantage it's damn near unfair, and thanks to Kurama and Nagato's _Fujutsu Kuyin_ chakra they can keep this up longer than any of the other teams

In all honestly the only way Naruto & Nagato could loose would be for the other two teams to launch and all out assault on them in hopes of bringing them down before they start nuking the living shit out of the country, something IC Sasuke & Madara are _not_ doing because their arrogant, and would rather die in blaze of glory then help senju


----------



## Rain (Feb 18, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> How is naruto team uzumaki when he hasnt displayed any uzumaki jutsu yet lol



Neither did Nagato as far as i remember...

Those Uzumakis ck


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> There really is no basis for the Uzumaki being that powerful in comparison to the Uchiha and Senju, so I'm going to have go with Uchiha now. Kishimoto hasn't really sold me yet on Hashirama bossing Madara ever. The fact it happened doesn't mean I have to buy that's how it would be without the author's intent.



Base Hashirama was keeping up and defending against attacks from Madara and the Kyūbi together.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Feb 18, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> *BATTLE 1: SENJU vs UCHIHA*
> 
> SM Hashirama can comfortably solo EMS Sasuke & Madara if the latter lacks Kurama. Once Shinsuusenju comes out it's auto GG and they are erased from the planet. Adding Tobirama with _Hirashin_ hax is just a further nail in the coffin
> 
> ...



/thread
10char


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 18, 2014)

Elia said:


> 1- It can go either way. Depending on how Sasuke will play his cards.
> 
> 2- the Uzumaki wins. BSM Naruto is stronger than Hashirama, and Nagato is much stronger than Tobirama. Now, Naruto can even make Nagato much stronger via his chakra. A CT should be able to end this pretty easily.
> 
> ...



Prime Hashirama > BSM Naruto. Naruto has no counter to SS and if there was one, PS coated 100% kurama would've got it done.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 18, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> Prime Hashirama > BSM Naruto. Naruto has no counter to SS and if there was one, PS coated 100% kurama would've got it done.



BSM Naruto > Hashirama. Hashirama has no counter to Frog Song. And sadly, Hashirama is too slow to be able to hit Naruto, not to mention Naruto survived the Juubi's beem which is much stronger than Hashi's SS.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 18, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> How is naruto team uzumaki when he hasnt displayed any uzumaki jutsu yet lol





Rain said:


> Neither did Nagato as far as i remember...
> 
> Those Uzumakis ck



Naruto Uzumaki. In this name lies the answer. Look closely, my friends .

Nagato was also said to be an Uzumaki.

Ok, joking aside, cloacked Nagato makes him very powerful here, he can handle either Tobirama or EMS Sasuke, while Hashirama handles Madara. The other one that fights Naruto (Tobirama or Sasuke) will end up being defeated. 

The fight will be between Hashirama, who will end up overpowering Madara's PS, and BSM with arguably the help of cloacked Nagato And i am not very sure here, BSM Naruto can give Hashirama a hard fight and probably even manage a win, even though i favor Hashirama more.

But with cloacked Nagato here his shots might be better. So i am not very sure.


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 18, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> There really is no basis for the Uzumaki being that powerful in comparison to the Uchiha and Senju, so I'm going to have go with Uchiha now. Kishimoto hasn't really sold me yet on Hashirama bossing Madara ever. The fact it happened doesn't mean I have to buy that's how it would be without the author's intent.



Hashirama beats Madara in canon. Author just trolling.

Don't worry. I'm with you. Kishimoto hasn't sold me on Itachi defeating Part 1 Sasuke. The fact it happened doesn't mean I have to buy that's how it would be without the author's intent


----------



## Bonly (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd go with Naruto+Nagato to win out of the group. They are the strongest duo overall here  and Naruto can give Nagato a chakta shroud which would boost his jutsu even further which puts things in their favor. Chances are Madara would go right after Hashi to fight him and as we know those two could fight for a while before it ends which pretty much leaves Tobi and Sasuke to fight on their own more or less. Naruto and Nagato would likely beat said two then go on to take out the winner of Hashi vs Madara which would likely be Hashi and they finish him off.


----------



## Brooks (Feb 18, 2014)

I see team Uzumaki being the winners of this match.


----------



## Psp123789 (Feb 18, 2014)

Scenario 1: Senju wins
Scenario 2: Uzumaki wins
Scenario 3: Uzumaki wins
Scenario 4: Uzumaki wins


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Feb 18, 2014)

Uchiha canonically are Senju's bitches. And Bijuu Cloak Nagato shits on everyone here, bar SM Hashirama.

BSM Naruto > EMS Madara extra high diff, EMS Sasuke med diff,  Tobirama high diff and base Hashirama high diff. SM Hashirama is clearly better though. But BSM Naruto has Prime Nagato on his side, who he can give Bijuu Cloak too who will be an absolute monster on terms with SM Hashirama

Team Uzumaki > Team Senju >>> Team Uchiha.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 18, 2014)

Senju's win their fight. Hashirama will be doing alot of the back breaking work but tobirama can be a sneaky and tough guy to take down with FTG.

Uzumaki's win the rest of the brawls. Chakra sharing is crazy if hinata's air palm can be enhanced to block juubi blows then nagato's shinra tensei's......


----------



## Veracity (Feb 18, 2014)

Uzumaki win this via chakra transfer. Restrict that and Senju bros win high difficulty. Uchiha just get steamrolled point blank period. There is virtually no debate for them at all.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 18, 2014)

Team Senju wins.
Sage Hashirama is far stronger than everyone here, as EMS Madara doesn't have access to the Kyuubi. 

I think every combatant will be killed in the crossfire between Hashirama/Madara, and the outcome will ultimately depend on these guys. 
However, Hashi will have an easier time pulling out the win.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd have to go with the Uzumakis. While Hashirama is the strongest person here, Tobirama is a weak link compared cloaked Nagato and EMS Sasuke, although I see Team Senju winning against Team Uchiha. I can't see Tobirama standing a chance against Cloaked Nagato, and Hashirama can't do this by himself against both Naruto and Nagato. Therefore, I see Team Uzumaki winning every round they're in.


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 18, 2014)

Elia said:


> BSM Naruto > Hashirama. Hashirama has no counter to Frog Song. And sadly, Hashirama is too slow to be able to hit Naruto, not to mention Naruto survived the Juubi's beem which is much stronger than Hashi's SS.



Shinsuusenju shattered perfect susanoo and made 100% kyuubi it's pet. 
And it takes time for the frog song to happen and I doubt hashirama is just gonna sit there and wait to hear it.
He can tank a juubi beam and get his tails incinerated but there's no way he's surviving a barrage of punches from  hands that are the same size as his avatar if not bigger come on now be smart.
You can accept it or not prime hashirama individually is stronger than BSM Naruto get over it.


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 18, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> I'd have to go with the Uzumakis. While Hashirama is the strongest person here



Elia says NO.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 18, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> There really is no basis for the Uzumaki being that powerful in comparison to the Uchiha and Senju, so I'm going to have go with Uchiha now. *Kishimoto hasn't really sold me yet on Hashirama bossing Madara ever. The fact it happened doesn't mean I have to buy that's how it would be without the author's intent.*



Kishi made EDO Madara who is much stronger than EMS Madara,,claim several times that only hashirama could defeat him,,, and hashirama defeated ems madara with full kyuubi,, i dont see why u think hashirama cant defeat ems madara alone



King Itachi said:


> I think every combatant will be killed in the crossfire between Hashirama/Madara



How does everyone else die in the cross fire when one has FTG,, other has susanoo,,, and the uzumakis have insane offense and durability,, BSM Naruto alone is atleast on par with EMS Madara,, if not then possibly stronger


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 18, 2014)

Madara only defeated Hashirama because of the power disparity between living and reincarnated counterparts; they weren't displayed at full power with Edo Tensei. Plus, Kishi took Hashirama out of the picture to save Madara's ass from getting raped. 

Prior to becoming a Jin, Hashirama was the only one capable of defeating Madara on the battlefield.

In short, EMS Madara w/o Kyuubi isn't going to cut it against Sage Hashirama.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 18, 2014)

Kifflom!! said:


> How does everyone else die in the cross fire when one has FTG,,



If the tags aren't miles away from this battlefield, FTG isn't going to be of any use; he dies in the crossfire that ensues. 

Simple as that...



> other has susanoo,,,



Hashirama canonically matched PS with Mokujin, and Shinsuusenju is going to rape anyone within general vicinity of its onslaught.

Choujou Kebutsu tore off the armor and went through a barrage of several Bijuudama. 



> and the uzumakis have insane offense and durability,,



I don't see how that's going to matter against someone like Hashirama; he's the worst kind of match-up for Naruto and far above Nagato.

In order to counter Mokuton: Jukai Koutan (one of Hashi's casual techniques), Nagato is forced to use his powerful ones - namely CST or Kyuubi-enhanced ST - but the cloaks aren't going to be of much help against someone that laughs at them. 

He's irrelevant against powerhouses like Hashirama or Madara.



> BSM Naruto alone is atleast on par with EMS Madara,, if not then possibly stronger[/FONT]



BSM Naruto isn't equal to EMS Madara.

Madara simply outlasts the cloak with PS and wipes Naruto off the face of the planet - as soon as it disappears - and I'm certain he can keep Susano'o active much longer; the guy has crazy endurance. 

Perfect Susano'o can slash the Kyuubi's neck while Bijuudama is forming.
...or jam a sword through said TBB and slam it on Naruto's head.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 18, 2014)

BSM Naruto was keeping up his cloak against Juubito pretty well. Even longer than when he fought the 5 Bijuu and he certainly had no problem re-activating his giant chakra cloak despite Obito threw him along with Sasuke to the ground hard enough for the cloak to turn off.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 18, 2014)

At this point, Naruto can't keep the giant cloak active for more than 10 minutes (at best); the sync isn't perfect.

Even then, I think EMS Madara can overpower BSM Naruto with PS, and Bijuudama isn't going to hit a guy that would casually disrupt the things (while they're forming); that hurts Naruto more than anyone else.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 18, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> Shinsuusenju shattered perfect susanoo and made 100% kyuubi it's pet.
> And it takes time for the frog song to happen and I doubt hashirama is just gonna sit there and wait to hear it.
> He can tank a juubi beam and get his tails incinerated but there's no way he's surviving a barrage of punches from  hands that are the same size as his avatar if not bigger come on now be smart.
> You can accept it or not prime hashirama individually is stronger than BSM Naruto get over it.



1- So? Were they as fast as Naruto?  
Also, Naruto's rasengans destroyed the Sage's shield, which is by hype the strongest shield!
(the point is if Hashi's punches destroyed the Susanoo, that does not necessarily mean it's going to happen with Kurama's avater)

2- So, Hashi won't sit their and hear it, but Naruto will sit there to take all the punches? 
Also, Naruto can give them his chakra to make that much faster.
_link 4_
so, no, it won't take time. 

3- mmm so you think Hashi's SS's punches are stronger than the Juubi's TBB? 

4- Well, that's you're opinion. IMO BSM Naruto > Hashi. Also, it's not like if Naruto needs to wait for Hashi to use his jutsu when he can blitz him.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 18, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> At this point, Naruto can't keep the giant cloak active for more than 10 minutes (at best); the sync isn't perfect.
> 
> Even then, I think EMS Madara can overpower BSM Naruto with PS, and Bijuudama isn't going to hit a guy that would casually disrupt the things (while they're forming); that hurts Naruto more than anyone else.


Evidence that Naruto's limit is still 10 minutes? Recent evidence, in other words, that happened very recently (as you know, before the Kyuubi was extracted, their bond was growing stronger and stronger).


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 18, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Evidence that Naruto's limit is still 10 minutes? Recent evidence, in other words, that happened very recently (as you know, before the Kyuubi was extracted, their bond was growing stronger and stronger).



I don't think the time limit is going to change within a few hours of fighting. 
In order to reach that point, Gyuuki and Killer B were linked for years. 

I'm not giving Naruto any benefit of the doubt, as he hasn't displayed the perfect sync between Kurama and himself.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 18, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> Hashirama canonically matched PS with Mokujin, and Shinsuusenju is going to rape anyone within general vicinity of its onslaught.
> 
> Choujou Kebutsu tore off the armor and went through a barrage of several Bijuudama.



Yes thats true



> I don't see how that's going to matter against someone like Hashirama; he's the worst kind of match-up for Naruto and far above Nagato.
> 
> In order to counter Mokuton: Jukai Koutan (one of Hashi's casual techniques), Nagato is forced to use his powerful ones - namely CST or Kyuubi-enhanced ST - but the cloaks aren't going to be of much help against someone that laughs at them.
> 
> He's irrelevant against powerhouses like Hashirama or Madara.



We know that hashirama is anti bijuu,, but that doesnt mean that BSM Naruto & Cloaked Nagato are weak enough to jus die in the cross fire,, 

Actually no,, a casual ST from crippled nagato,,, destroyed an entire forest,,,, CST is not needed forr that mokuton,, a boss sized ST is more than enough,, and that isnt really a problem since he has the kyuubi chakra here,, and on top of that hes mobile with insane chakra reserves,,, 
EMS Madara isnt too far above Nagato,,, theyre roughly in the same tier,,,since madara doesnt have the kyuubi here



> BSM Naruto isn't equal to EMS Madara.
> 
> Madara simply outlasts the cloak with PS and wipes Naruto off the face of the planet - as soon as it disappears - and I'm certain he can keep Susano'o active much longer; the guy has crazy endurance.
> 
> ...



Actually its more than likely that BSM Naruto > EMS Madara as of now,
Madara doesnt SIMPLY outlast Narutos cloak which is probably 10 minutes,,, 
Naruto would be spamming senjutsu enhanced TBB,,, some of them could be as large as the PS itself,,, and if its a barrage of those, then PS isnt tanking that,,,,,
Actually Kyuubi avatar survived a juubi beam,, i can see it surviving one slash jus like PS surviving one TBB,,,, 
u are underestimating BSM Naruto severely here,,,,
Naruto definitely has the firepower to destroy PS and can compete with it,, EMS Madara on the other hand cannot compete without PS here,,,


----------



## Trojan (Feb 18, 2014)

Hashirama is anti-Bijuus to some degree (he still needs his wife to do the sealing). However, he is not
anti- Jinchūriki, last time I checked obito fucked him up without even looking at him. U_U


----------



## Psp123789 (Feb 18, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> BSM Naruto isn't equal to EMS Madara.


Yeah he's stronger.



> Madara simply outlasts the cloak with PS and wipes Naruto off the face of the planet - as soon as it disappears - and I'm certain he can keep Susano'o active much longer; the guy has crazy endurance.


Madara isn't keeping up PS longer than Naruto can keep up his bijuu cloak. Super TBB's would take care of PS long before Naruto's time limit is up. We also don't even know if he still has a time limit or if he does how long it is.



> Perfect Susano'o can slash the Kyuubi's neck while Bijuudama is forming.
> ...or jam a sword through said TBB and slam it on Naruto's head.


Good luck doing that when Naruto can fire them off almost instantly.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 18, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> *I don't think the time limit is going to change within a few hours of fighting. *
> In order to reach that point, Gyuuki and Killer B were linked for years.
> 
> I'm not giving Naruto any benefit of the doubt, as he hasn't displayed the perfect sync between Kurama and himself.



The time limit has canonly changed after a few hours. Naruto first goes BM against Obito's full Bijuu Paths and Kurama says that the time limit is *five* *mintues* and as you can tell it was day time when Naruto went BM. Later on after a few hours(you can tell as the sky is now *black* meaning it's night time) of fighting when Naruto goes Bijuu Mode to nuke the *Gedo*, Naruto manage to keep it for a total of *eight minutes*. This means that after a few hours of fighting, the time limit did change so it's not to much of a stench to say that the time limit can go up by another few minutes after fighting for a few more hours.


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 19, 2014)

Elia said:


> 1- So? Were they as fast as Naruto?
> Also, Naruto's rasengans destroyed the Sage's shield, which is by hype the strongest shield!
> (the point is if Hashi's punches destroyed the Susanoo, that does not necessarily mean it's going to happen with Kurama's avater)
> 
> ...



1. The hits are big enough to create a valley. Your comparing a shield to a statue that's as big as the Juubi (if not really near it.) Your saying kurama avatar defense > PS defense/SS offense lol.

2. Only thing naruto can try to do is run away from the punches but it can just chase him down.

3.I think in this scenario of SS beating the crap out of BSM Naruto continuously yes I do.

4.NO prime hashirama > any form of Naruto. SM that reacted to FTG?

I haven't even got into the wood dragons, and sage gates that put the Juubi down like it was nothing have I (I don't have to). Hashirama eats tailed beasts for breakfast best bet of Naruto surviving is not going into avatar mode. And tbb gets its trajectory changed via 5 rashamon. And then there's wood clones..


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 19, 2014)

Bonly said:


> The time limit has canonly changed after a few hours. Naruto first goes BM against Obito's full Bijuu Paths and Kurama says that the time limit is *five* *mintues* and as you can tell it was day time when Naruto went BM. Later on after a few hours(you can tell as the sky is now *black* meaning it's night time) of fighting when Naruto goes Bijuu Mode to nuke the *Gedo*, Naruto manage to keep it for a total of *eight minutes*. This means that after a few hours of fighting, the time limit did change so it's not to much of a stench to say that the time limit can go up by another few minutes after fighting for a few more hours.



That drastically, I meant.

As it stands, he isn't holding the giant cloak longer than 10 minutes, and I'm standing by that reasoning. His proficiency doesn't match Killer B's vast history with Gyuuki.

I feel it's a stretch to think Naruto can keep his giant cloak activated longer than Madara's PS; the latter has used it against Hashirama multiple times, not to mention he's likely possessed the technique for several years. The guy has displayed how monstrous his reserves seem to be - by fighting the Senju for 24 hours and stalemating Hashi on different occasions - so that definitely isn't an issue. 



Kifflom!! said:


> We know that hashirama is anti bijuu,, but that doesnt mean that BSM Naruto & Cloaked Nagato are weak enough to jus die in the cross fire,,
> 
> Actually no,, a casual ST from crippled nagato,,, destroyed an entire forest,,,, CST is not needed forr that mokuton,, a boss sized ST is more than enough,, and that isnt really a problem since he has the kyuubi chakra here,, and on top of that hes mobile with insane chakra reserves,,,
> EMS Madara isnt too far above Nagato,,, theyre roughly in the same tier,,,since madara doesnt have the kyuubi here



Yes, it does mean KN0 Nagato would die in the crossfire. Regardless of the fact that he destroyed a forest, Hashirama can just erect another one instantly - or Mokuton: Kajukai Kourin, for good measure - and Hashi's AoE is truly ridiculous, as he controls the entire terrain at your feet. There's still an interval between uses of ST, too; that hasn't changed.



> Actually its more than likely that BSM Naruto > EMS Madara as of now,
> Madara doesnt SIMPLY outlast Narutos cloak which is probably 10 minutes,,,
> Naruto would be spamming senjutsu enhanced TBB,,, some of them could be as large as the PS itself,,, and if its a barrage of those, then PS isnt tanking that,,,,,
> Actually Kyuubi avatar survived a juubi beam,, i can see it surviving one slash jus like PS surviving one TBB,,,,



Naruto isn't spamming the large version of Senpou: Bijuudama, contrary to what you might think; that requires time to form. With one slash from PS, Madara destroyed a mountain range, and he's got multiple swords for enhanced output.



> u are underestimating BSM Naruto severely here,,,,
> Naruto definitely has the firepower to destroy PS and can compete with it,, EMS Madara on the other hand cannot compete without PS here,,,



And?
You're making it seem as if Naruto is capable of competing with PS without his cloak; that's false. As soon as it disappears, he is getting raped within seconds. 

I wouldn't say the same thing about Madara, though, considering he blocked Bijuudama with the unstabilized form of Susano'o. That said, he can simply alternate between different versions and still outlast Naruto's cloak.



Psp123789 said:


> Yeah he's stronger.



That's your opinion.



> Madara isn't keeping up PS longer than Naruto can keep up his bijuu cloak. Super TBB's would take care of PS long before Naruto's time limit is up. We also don't even know if he still has a time limit or if he does how long it is.
> 
> Good luck doing that when Naruto can fire them off almost instantly.



Refer to my previous comments.


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 19, 2014)

Psp123789 said:


> Yeah he's stronger.
> 
> 
> Madara isn't keeping up PS longer than Naruto can keep up his bijuu cloak. Super TBB's would take care of PS long before Naruto's time limit is up. We also don't even know if he still has a time limit or if he does how long it is.
> ...



LOL Madara is keeping his susanoo up longer than 8-10 minutes. ( keep in mind that he had PS coating the kyuubi so that should give you an idea)


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 19, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> LOL Madara is keeping his susanoo up longer than 8-10 minutes. ( keep in mind that he had PS coating the kyuubi so that should give you an idea)



I don't think the time that PS coated Kurama was greater than 8 minutes.

Not only that but, Naruto's current time limit should be much greater than 10 minutes.  If 3 minutes is added to his time with each use, then he should be able to use BM for 14 minutes (since 8-5=3). If it's 8/5 longer than his last use of BM, then it's 8*8/5*8/5 = 512/25 = 20+ minutes.

However i don't think the point was that madara can hold PS longer than Naruto can hold BSM, the point was that Madara's PS would be destroyed before Naruto's BSM ran out.


----------



## Psp123789 (Feb 19, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> LOL Madara is keeping his susanoo up longer than 8-10 minutes. ( keep in mind that he had PS coating the kyuubi so that should give you an idea)


 I never said EMS madara couldn't keep up his susano'o for longer than 8-10 minutes.


----------



## Super Chief (Feb 19, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Base Hashirama was keeping up and defending against attacks from Madara and the Kyūbi together.



Hashirama happened to have an ability that turns bijū into his bitches. Fair enough, EMS Madara getting bossed by Hashirama, I can buy that. EMS Madara, fuck no.



EnergySage said:


> Hashirama beats Madara in canon. Author just trolling.
> 
> Don't worry. I'm with you. Kishimoto hasn't sold me on Itachi defeating Part 1 Sasuke. The fact it happened doesn't mean I have to buy that's how it would be without the author's intent



Way to go with the false equivalency. 



Kifflom!! said:


> Kishi made EDO Madara who is much stronger than EMS Madara,,claim several times that only hashirama could defeat him,,, and hashirama defeated ems madara with full kyuubi,, i dont see why u think hashirama cant defeat ems madara alone



That is still author's intent.


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 19, 2014)

How is that in any way an inaccurate comparison?

Base Hashirama >/= EMS Madara, depending on your interpretation of events.

SM Hashirama is on another level, which means that Madara vs SM Hashirama is a rape. Plain and simple.

Sasuke was against an opponent who was on another level when he fought Itachi. It's basically the same thing


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 20, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> That is still author's intent.



the authors intent is still more important than ur opinion


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 22, 2014)

EnergySage said:


> How is that in any way an inaccurate comparison?
> 
> Base Hashirama >/= EMS Madara, depending on your interpretation of events.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say that it would be rape because in Canon hashirama looked f'd up at the end even though he was in good shape when he put the kyuubi to sleep. But I do agree that it is pretty much one sided.

And sasuke basically stalemated itachi till the end ( even though we can all agree itachi was sick, blind and still holding back ).


----------



## Veo (Feb 25, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> *BATTLE 1: SENJU vs UCHIHA*
> 
> SM Hashirama can comfortably solo EMS Sasuke & Madara if the latter lacks Kurama. Once Shinsuusenju comes out it's auto GG and they are erased from the planet. Adding Tobirama with _Hirashin_ hax is just a further nail in the coffin
> 
> ...



I do agree here. I was also thinking of how OP++++ Nagato would be with a chakra cloak from Naruto. I mean like the most OP thing ever.



Super Chief said:


> There really is no basis for the Uzumaki being that powerful in comparison to the Uchiha and Senju, so I'm going to have go with Uchiha now. Kishimoto hasn't really sold me yet on Hashirama bossing Madara ever. The fact it happened doesn't mean I have to buy that's how it would be without the author's intent.



Oh yes, there are basis. Hashirama in base was fighting Madara with the 9 tails. Once Hashirama went sage mode it was game over.


----------

